# LOTR: a seasonal book?



## LadyDernhelm (Apr 19, 2004)

Inspired by a discussion at my other forum, I was wondering - does anyone else have a special time of year to read LOTR?

I don't have a set time to read it, though I always feel the urge come on me in the spring and in the fall. (I normally only read it once a year, though). Something about those in-between seasons gets my blood pumping and I want to read adventure - not just high, adventurous adventure, but deep and meaningful adventure. Like, say, LOTR.

So - I was just wondering. Anyone?

~LadyD


----------



## Niirewen (Apr 19, 2004)

I always read LOTR in the early summer.. just because that's when I first read it and I also like to read it once a year. Occasionally I'll read it at other random times as well.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 19, 2004)

I'd have to say it's an autumn book for me, too. I don't go out of my way to read it then and not at other times, but it has--'ow you say?--an "autumnal" feel.


----------



## simbelmyne (Apr 19, 2004)

I always start it on Sepember 22!  It makes the entire beginning extra festive! 

This year, I was so busy with school, that I took a long time reading it...I actually almost kept to the timeline of the entire book, but couldn't stop myself from finishing it around Feburary.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 20, 2004)

I think I mostly read it in the autumn. In the early days it was more of an all year round thing really, I could finish it one day and start reading it again the next. These days, once a year is enough (with so many other books to re-read  ).


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 20, 2004)

I have no set date, though I prefer the winter period because that was when I first read LoTR and I love sitting down with a hot mug of cocoa and reading LoTR in my room, watching the snow or the rain fall outside.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 20, 2004)

I pretty much enjoy the same 'setting' as Inder does. However, I enjoy spanning my reading from September (A Long Expected Party) to March (the fall of Sauron) and further, so as to really 'feel' the seasons in the book.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Apr 20, 2004)

What a great idea....I'm going to have to try that sometime; start on September 22. I usually just read it when it's the next book in the queue. However, I've heard many of my friends say that they like to read it in the late autumn, early winter.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 20, 2004)

It's a nice idea, ithrynluin, but I don't think I could stand reading a book over 6 months. I prefer reading books quickly. 

Or you could, to be ultra "realisitic", read each page/passage in sync with the "date". Of course the first and last chapter's don't have to read like that, otherwise you'll be waiting like 17 years to finish the thing.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 20, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> It's a nice idea, ithrynluin, but I don't think I could stand reading a book over 6 months. I prefer reading books quickly.


I read most books quickly otherwise as well. The Lord of the Rings is clearly an exception, one which I have read numerous times now, and enjoy taking different approaches and employing new tactics when reading it over and over again. Not because it would get tedious or boring to read it in the same routine over and over again, but simply because this way it is even more exciting! After all, when we start reading the book for the second or umpteenth time, it's not like we're in a hurry to read at the speed of light, since we've 'found out' what happens anyway.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 20, 2004)

The only time I really have the proper opportunity to delve into the LotR (something I haven't done for almost a year..) is in the summer, or on some other vacation.. I do love reading the LotR in autumn as well though, it's my favourite season, I think. 
But I have no set time at all, per se.. I think waiting until a certain day is a little silly, why restrict yourself like that?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 20, 2004)

> I read most books quickly otherwise as well. The Lord of the Rings is clearly an exception, one which I have read numerous times now, and enjoy taking different approaches and employing new tactics when reading it over and over again. Not because it would get tedious or boring to read it in the same routine over and over again, but simply because this way it is even more exciting! After all, when we start reading the book for the second or umpteenth time, it's not like we're in a hurry to read at the speed of light, since we've 'found out' what happens anyway.



Granted, I do read LoTR at a slower pace in comparison to other novels, but that is because there are so many things to find, new facts to unearth. Almost every paragraph tells you something you didn't know before upon re-reading. I've re read it about 8 or so times in the last year. I don't normally re-read books once, never mind 8 times.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't read a book over six months - first of all, I read too fast to only read that much a day, and so I'd turn to other books, and get too caught up in those and - yeah.

I think I like reading it in either spring or fall because they're "transitional" seasons. They move...they don't just sit there, like summer or winter. Things are growing, dying, blooming, changing all the time, which makes it an excellent time for adventuring and reading adventures.

~LadyD


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 22, 2004)

I am now down to reading LOTR once a year. The last two years I read it 3 times each year, so this year it will be my seventh. I am trying my hardest to wait until the summer though! I have way to much to read now for school and everything, and it will be difficult to read it in the fall, when my program for school gets 'hard' (Uh- oh). So I must read it in the summer. I always feel like reading it in the Spring and Fall too... but know I won't be able to. I really want to read it right now, but I know I can't. In a month, I can read it again! I really want to read it again right after Christmas again, because that's when I read it for the first time.


----------

